# New goldblatt boxes



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

HAs anyone tried these goldblatt boxes, are they good? they are the cheapest so far..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

they look like they're built similar to the tapetech, I think the tapetech holds more mud, it just looks bigger.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Do a search.

They don't have the best review as far as flatboxes are concerned.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

The problem is they are cheaper, but not that much cheaper. Just spend a little more.


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

tapingfool said:


> HAs anyone tried these goldblatt boxes, are they good? they are the cheapest so far..
> 
> They suck ass!!! If you are looking for a cheaper priced box set, if that is the reasoning here, then try out a TAFT box set , 8, 10 and 12'' .Absolutely the best price and quality . Side by side other than the color it doesn't take a rocket scientist to tell that they are made by NorthStar, well , they are made by NorthStar . I got a set from www.leadingedgedrywall.com and could not be happier .. stay away from the China tools . Of course thats just my opinion.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

hey virtaper hows that airlessco sl1500 for performance as compared to mark iv or mark v for spraying mud


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> hey virtaper hows that airlessco sl1500 for performance as compared to mark iv or mark v for spraying mud


From my experience the SL1500 and the Mark 4 are quite comparable , wont hold a candle to the wind when it comes to the Mark 5 though .Check with your local supplier and get some product lititure on them .


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i've never even seen an airlessco (except on the net) if a supplier (leadingedge)would bring one for a demo that would be nice.


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> i've never even seen an airlessco (except on the net) if a supplier (leadingedge)would bring one for a demo that would be nice.


 
Hmm ,i know he gives guys a try before you buy policy but a sprayer could be pushing it ... you never know though . Many of my tools i got where demoed first before coughing up , ask them .Let me know how that works out


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the power assist feature the tapetech boxes have do any others have that feature? I haven't seen any as of late..


----------



## mudhen (Feb 3, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> they look like they're built similar to the tapetech, I think the tapetech holds more mud, it just looks bigger.


 ive uesed them a brandnew set! all the fittings are plastic and the metal is cheap white metal, they were broken after the second house, oh yeah and the goldblatt bazzoka had issues aswell,and i also had to replace the seals for the pump this is all within three weeks,definately stick to a well established brand name


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That was one long sentence. Wow!


----------

